# CO2 Leak



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

I set up my bottle yesterday and it was fine. Today however i can hear a leak when i turned it on, but its coming from an unusual place. It's coming from the co2 bottle open/close valve, not the regulator or where it joins the regulator. Its coming from directly under the open/close valve, i can hear it clearly and it changes pitch when i put my fingers around that area.

Is this dangerous? The bottle is off for now.

Andy


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

I'm not an expert but it doesn't sound dangerous (CO2 isn't combustible or anything) just expensive as your p***ing away CO2! What bottle are you using?
M


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

It's a 2kg co2 bottle, not FE.







I've just reconnected the regulator and everything, i'll let you know if it's fixed.

Andy


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

Would this happen if water got into the bottle somehow?


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

> Caution should be taken when a Co2 cylinder is placed in concrete (like) ground that is exposed under direct sunshine because even when the air temperature is around 35 degrees Celsius in summer, but the concrete ground will absorb radiation heat from the sun and it will go up to more than 70 degrees Celsius, and the heat will be directly transfering to the Co2  cylinder body throught its bottom, and the liquid Co2 inside will turn to air, and then...
> 
> Usually a safety device on the valve will act and let the Co2 out in such circumstances, but if a Co2 cylinder is over filled (more than 60% of its capacity), then before the safety device having a chance to act, and the cylinder...



Do you think using a hairdryer to heat up the co2 tubing while it's on the co2 bottle was a bad idea?   

I've left the co2 bottle on and i can hear air escaping, maybe its that. Its a brand new cylinder so maybe it created an air pocket which is escaping?

I dont know, i'll leave it on for a few hours and see if it helps.

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

Run some washing up liquid on joints to see EXACTLY where it's leaking.  If it's a dodgy connection you can normally seal it with some PTFE tape (i got 3 rolls for Â£1 off ebay inc. p&P), but if it's a dodgy bottle or some bit you can't play with take the bottle back and exchange it for one that ain't broke!
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

It was fine yesterday though :S I already have some ptfe tape but i'd rather not bodge it.
Heres a picture showing exactly where the leak is. I don't even need to use washing up liquid because its coming relatively fast (compared to a tiny leak) and i can hear it. When i move my finger all around that area the pitch changes so id say its leaking from pretty much all the way around.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2010)

just check all your connections with some soapy water and a brush. If any of your co2 pipe work is leaking try wrapping some tight wire around the joints (push on joints only can be wired tight). If the leak is coming from the top of the bottle itself, then dont attempt to fix it! Take it back. You dont want any sudden venting of your cylinder through over tightening of the main shut off valve. If thats the problem it cant be fixed while its under pressure. If the main valve itself is leaking, again take the whole thing back.
 If its coming from the reg to cylinder connection, turn it off, Inspect the reg to cylinder sealing face, make sure there is a suitable seal, like a washer or o ring, (unless its a swaged brass fitting.) then put it back on. Make sure your cylinder's off when you do this obviously. Be carefull not to overtighten, but it may need nipping up a bit.
Problem areas on the low pressure side, check, Bubble counters, Non return valves, external inline diffusors. Then finally check the hose for leaks.
Please be carefull, compressed cylinders of any sort are extremely dangerous just treat em with respect all will be well.
Regulators themselves rarely leak but you can fix that yourself by shutting off main valve removing, fixing leak etc. As long as its something simple like the stem, otherwise take that back as well, it will be under warranty. 
Old regulators, can leak when the seals perish, for this reason in industry all regulators must be inspected or replaced on a regular basis. 
Just think before you do anything, it may only be co2, but there is an awfull lot of potential energy trapped in that little bottle.


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

Its definetely coming from the shutoff valve. Does this happen often? How come it only leaks when its open, not when its closed?

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Jun 2010)

Hi Andy

What reg is that?


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

What reg? There isn't a reg in the picture and it isn't the reg thats leaking   

But I have an Azoo reg which I ordered from china/taiwan (somewhere in asia lol) 
It's pretty good, im happy with it.
Unfortunately, its the actual bottle thats leaking :/

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Jun 2010)

Sorry Andy I couldn't figure out what the red thing was - I haven't seen a bottle like that before. Where did you buy the bottle from? I would take it back.

I know some people have recently been saying that CO2 is not dangerous. But I still think it could be dangerous in one of two situations:-
1) If a lot CO2 were to expel in a short period of time in a relatively enclosed space I believe if a person/animal was in the enclosed environment they might suffocate. Obviously this depends on the size of CO2 bottle and many other things.
2) If the CO2 bottle were to suddenly be able to expel its contents it would have energy to move in the opposite direction. I don't know exactly how fast it would move but I can imagine I would not want to be in the way. Again it depends on the size of the bottle etc etc etc.

I think the moral of the story is to treat pressurised containers with respect. If one is faulty then it needs to be returned. I can't imagine this fault has been caused by your actions.


----------



## andeekaii (4 Jun 2010)

It's just a normal Co2 Bottle, rather than a FE.

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&sa ... =&gs_rfai=

I know what you mean about being dangerous. I have to put my head by it to hear the gas escaping and i was quite scared that i was going to get my head blown off. It's also right next to a glass cabinet and my external filter. Could be messy.

Also, my dad opened the valve without a reg on, and it does come out at quite some speed. I don't think it's that dangerous though, its just cold and powerful. The worst thing would be knock the reg off while its under pressure - that wouldn't be good at all!

Anybody else got any ideas why its leaking from there? As far as i can see there is actaully a black ring there which has been squashed (presumably to make a seal), so maybe that needs replacing. I'll take it back when I have a chance - i'm not using it yet anyway.

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2010)

Just take it back and don't mess about with it, take it out of the house if you can, it for some reason that was to come off there would be a big bang and things could go flying! I once pierce a 92g canister once and that scare the crap out of me, image a large bottle!!


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jun 2010)

Hi andee
Strangely enough i had the same problem with the exact same Co2 cylinder Tuesday.
I vented the Co2 as i may have to get in contact with the supplier as you cant send send CO2 through the mail system.Ive got another full one in a cupboard its a bit worrying.
Where did you purchase it from and was it re-filled after use.
hoggie


----------



## andeekaii (4 Jun 2010)

Hi Hoggie,

I purchased it from Barber Bros, Balsall Heath. It's "refurbished" but looks in brand new condition. I bought it pre-filled but I don't have a clue how many times it has been filled etc.

I only bought it 5 or so days ago. It was fine for the first 24 hours i set it up, but after that it just started leaking from the shutoff valve. It's not coming out massively, but its enough that I can hear it and feel it.
 

Andy


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jun 2010)

Hi andee
I bought mine from ebay about a year ago its been re-filled once.
Its the exact same cylinder i don't think the turn wheel valve has been tightened enough, i don't think they use tape on this joint.
hoggie


----------



## andeekaii (4 Jun 2010)

Hoggie,
Trouble is I don't think it can be tightened up while its pressurised.
It's quite a distance to go back to the place i bought it but it looks like i'm going to have to   
Andy


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jun 2010)

andee
I used this cylinder for a couple weeks then i switched to another regulator.
That's when the fault started mine was leaking very badly.
Definitely a bit worrying.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jun 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> andee
> I used this cylinder for a couple weeks then i switched to another regulator.
> That's when the fault started mine was leaking very badly.
> Definitely a bit worrying.
> hoggie


Update
Contacted Norman the seller
He is going to replace the cylinder,seems there was a fault with the washer on the on/off valve.
Top man, good news.
hoggie


----------



## andeekaii (19 Jun 2010)

Hey hoggie,

I took mine back to the place and they replaced the washer on the on/off valve and now its fine! Brilliant


----------

